# Foiling Juice...Chef JimmyJ



## chef jimmyj

I have been getting requests for this so I thought I would give this Recipe it's own thread...

Foiling Juice

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, I add it. You can also add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more KC Style Glaze.

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Skip the Butter.

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crockpot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crockpot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. Thanks for the inquiries, ENJOY...JJ


----------



## alblancher

Sounds good ChefJimmy 

You guys like your PP and ribs sweet up there in Pennsylvania!  Bet you have a nice crisp glaze on those ribs when you return it to the smoker after un-foiling, just the way I like them.


----------



## jrod62

Will give this a try this weekend .
Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj

The Fans like 'em Sweet...But I Rub with a Kicked Up Cajun Blackening Spice...Then hit MY Ribs or PP Samiches with...HOTTER Texas Pete...JJ


----------



## sqwib

Thanks Jimmy


----------



## SmokinAl

I vouch for JJ's sauce. It's good!


----------



## jlmacc

Sounds good jimmy,

Whats the consistancy of that?Is it pretty thick?I was kinda thinking on doing something like tis just didn't know what to use.I am going to try this on my next rack.


----------



## daveomak

Chef JimmyJ, Thanks much.......Another Secret from the Chef's Corner.........It is in my list of important stuff to know.........Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj

jlmacc said:


> Sounds good jimmy,
> 
> Whats the consistancy of that?Is it pretty thick?I was kinda thinking on doing something like tis just didn't know what to use.I am going to try this on my next rack.


 I simmer to a Pancake Syrup, consistancy...So after all is said and done you have a nice Glaze that gives lots of Shine for Qview and BearView but does not just run all over the plate...

 

A little BearView...Check the Rack of Baby Backs in the center of this plate... This is what you want ...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

AL, From You...I consider it High Praise Indeed!...JJ

 


SmokinAl said:


> I vouch for JJ's sauce. It's good!


----------



## scarbelly

Puttng this one 14 # of pork tonight


----------



## jak757

Thanks Jimmy -- this looks great, I will be using this for ribs soon.

Great photo of the ribs!


----------



## hardslicer

Chef Jimmy sent me this 'foil juice' recipe awhile back and I used it on some BB.....won't make them again without it!  We loved it.......haven't tried it on pulled pork yet but will the next time out....thx Chef for your post


----------



## jstanford

Glad I found this post :)


----------



## SmokinAl

I wonder how it would be injected into a pork butt?

This is something I think I will try the next butt I smoke.

I don't usually inject butts, but this may be a worthwhile experiment.

If somebody beats me to it, let us know how it works out.


----------



## chef jimmyj

HOLY SMOKES! I just was telling my wife his morning that I wanted to try that in the next Butt!....Jeez Al you ain't kidding, we have similar tastes!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

I think this may be a real winner Jimmy!

I only buy butts from Sam's & it's an hour drive from here so I'm sure I won't be the first person to try this out.

Since it's your recipe I hope it's you who does it first.

You certainly deserve a lot of credit for the sauce recipe, it makes a huge difference in the outcome of ribs, and I'm betting

injecting a butt with it will be just as spectacular.

Thanks for sharing so many recipes with us here at SMF.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Aaawwww Al...Luv you too, Bro...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    The next Butt might be awhile for me too...besides I need to get a new Injector and I have been wanting to try a Fattie, just can't get everyone in the same boat. Guess I'll have to make more than one...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Sounds great, Jimmy!!!

Also thanks to JStanford for bumping this back up!!!!  I missed it for 4 days!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## teeznuts

I'll have to try this.


----------



## SmokinAl

Hey Bear,

You don't have a step by step for pulled pork, maybe you should be the one to try JJ's injection on a butt.

I know you don't inject large cuts of meat, but this may be worth a try!

You could crank the MES up full blast & when you get through the danger zone cut it back down.


----------



## Bearcarver

I was thinking about that, but Chicken & Pulled Pork are two of the things I don't usually do any more.

My Son does those two items, along with ABTs, Shrimp, and a few other things.

Mrs Bear & I get a good share of the stuff he makes, and I give him & his Mrs a share of my smokes.

It really works good like that for us.

I may still try it though, because my son doesn't like his Pork sweet at all, and Mrs Bear does.

Bear


----------



## jstanford

Glad I could help!


----------



## bluebombersfan

I am doing a couple of racks of spare ribs tomorrow and look forward to trying out your Foiling Sauce Chef JimmyJ!!  Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## alaskanbear

Really got to think of a way to do a trade off with my slamon and Bears Smoked bacon, not the CB nor the BBB, but down home smoked bellies.. The distance is the killer as Fed-ex think they dont have an 'odor' to their , well stuff.

Rich


----------



## supercenterchef

saw a link to this elsewhere...can't believe I missed it!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Better late...JJ


----------



## den60

I am going to try this recipe this week. I'll be doing 4 racks of spare ribs for my son's birthday.


----------



## rocor98

When I found this post and made the juice to sample I was committed to give it a try .. I have to report that I have used it on ribs and butts with fantastic results, but today I substituted medium grade maple syrup for the corn syrup and I have to admit this is a recipe made my pulled pork one of the best things I have ever tasted ..  Thanks Chef JimmyJ

Half way through the foil I also injected some of the juice from the foil into the butt .... 

I also followed your suggestion to fridge cool the foiling juice to remove the fat solids and the resulting sauce was to die for ..... Pulled pork sandwich heaven ... 

Ross


----------



## chef jimmyj

Glad you enjoyed this Ross...I like the Maple Syrup and injecting idea and will have to try it...JJ


----------



## piaconis

Chef, think that foil sauce would work as an injection for pork?


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## avins

What is the 3-2-1 method?


----------



## ufboostedgator

3 hours on the grate, 2 hours in foil and back to grate for the last hour. Usually a method for ribs.


----------



## schaydu

so has anybody tried injecting this in a butt yet? I got 4 butts I am going to take to work sunday nights. Im definitely going to add it to the foil pack but didnt want to inject it without getting some reviews. Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj

schaydu said:


> so has anybody tried injecting this in a butt yet? I got 4 butts I am going to take to work sunday nights. Im definitely going to add it to the foil pack but didnt want to inject it without getting some reviews. Thanks.


Yep works Great! Adds a sweet apple flavor and the acid in the Cider has a tenderizing effect. You can make a large batch and use some as a Finishing Sauce if you like the sweetness or try my Tangy Finishing Sauce as a nice compliment to the sweeter Injection and Foiling Juice...JJ

JJ's Finishing Sauce

2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. Let rest, at room temp, 30 minutes for the flavors to meld together.


----------



## schaydu

Sounds good how many batches do you think I would need to do four butts and have enough left over to foil with?


----------



## chef jimmyj

It depends on how much you inject. Each batch makes about a Cup. I only use about a 1/2 cup to Foil. I guess if you make 6X the recipe you will have all you need. You can always save leftovers for the next run of Butts or Ribs...JJ


----------



## 1beezer

Found this recipe this morning and used Mesquite honey for my ribs and pork shoulder. It is delishious and will be used often. Thanks JJ.


----------



## smoking b

I use it on my ribs & really enjoy it as well. I put a little on a pulled pork sammich & it was really good too. Chef JimmyJ's recipe is a keeper


----------



## dmontgomery

would like to pick yalls brain on this one.. first of all this sounds awesome thanks for the hook up will have to try it out hope it can put me over the top never got a called on ribs yet only been doing comps for a year or so and broke off of my team. anyways I would like to ask when u wrap the ribs do u put them meat down on the grill or up, I put some meat down and all the rub comes off any help you experts

thanks


----------



## jwbtulsa

Here are a couple of links where I utilized Chef JimmyJ's expertise. In my post you can read how I modified to my palate. I decided to keep this as a standard in my arsenal. It can be easily changed to suits different tastes.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134061/boston-butt-ga-style-ish

It was so good on the PP I decided t use it on these babybacks from last weekend.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...k-loin-fattie-style-babybacks-and-chuck-roast

Made for some fantastic glaze. Thin enough to baste on but glazed very evenly.  I have been going meat up during the foiled perid. Seems to help retain some rub om the meat side rather than having it wash away in the drippings. Don't get me wrong, I would be happy to eat ribs no matter  what!!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I thought it was very good.

My wife thought it was great.

Guess who won...  She agreed to help me figure out my smoker one more time if I don't change the seasoning.

Very well done, Sir.  A perfect sauce for foiling.

Thank You for sharing.

My wife says its perfect, I say it needs a little salt.


----------



## chef jimmyj

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I thought it was very good.
> 
> My wife thought it was great.
> 
> Guess who won...  She agreed to help me figure out my smoker one more time if I don't change the seasoning.
> 
> Very well done, Sir.  A perfect sauce for foiling.
> 
> Thank You for sharing.
> 
> My wife says its perfect, I say it needs a little salt.


All the salt comes from your Rub so if you go light in the rub the Foiling Juice will be light as well. I am a Saltaholic so I add at the table to keep my crew happy as well. Thanks for the kind words. I came up with this after trying Johnny Triggs recipe it was way too Sweet for us  so I put my twist with the Apple Cider and Molasses, skipping the Brown Sugar. Makes the sauce less sweet. I share all my recipes because I have gotten so much over the years and believe I should give back and pass my knowledge on to others. People like you and your wife as well as others here make my work worthwhile and a joy. Thanks again...JJ


----------



## gadsden 1

Can't wait to try this on my PP picnic I'm doing this weekend.  Thanks a lot for the advice!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Gadsden 1 said:


> Can't wait to try this on my PP picnic I'm doing this weekend.  Thanks a lot for the advice!


Always happy to help...JJ


----------



## whatthe2

This looks great and I'm going to give it a try soon. I'm assuming you still put your rub on for the initial smoke?  Sorry for the noob question, still have a ton to learn and just want to make sure I do this correctly. 

Thanks. 

Rick


----------



## jwbtulsa

whatthe2 said:


> This looks great and I'm going to give it a try soon. I'm assuming you still put your rub on for the initial smoke?  Sorry for the noob question, still have a ton to learn and just want to make sure I do this correctly.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rick


No worries man. You are correct. Aply your rub as you usually would.(then put on more ). Do the initial smoke as planned. I pour a little of the juice over the ribs , meat side up, then wrap them tightly. Foil for however long you want given your smoker temps. Carefully take the ribs out of the foil and put them back into the smoke to crisp up a bit. All that lovely juicy stuff in the foil can be transferred to a container. Next I put the container in the freezer and wait until the fat separates and begins to harden. I scoop out the fat and save it for use in baked beans instead of other fats/oils. Lends a killer flavor. The remaining separated drippings are combined with the other half of the foiling juice that I didn't use. This is then cooked down to our preferred consistency. This is what we use as our standard for sauce for our ribs. If done well, your ribs won't need much sauce anyway.


----------



## chef jimmyj

jwbtulsa said:


> No worries man. You are correct. Aply your rub as you usually would.(then put on more ). Do the initial smoke as planned. I pour a little of the juice over the ribs , meat side up, then wrap them tightly. Foil for however long you want given your smoker temps. Carefully take the ribs out of the foil and put them back into the smoke to crisp up a bit. All that lovely juicy stuff in the foil can be transferred to a container. Next I put the container in the freezer and wait until the fat separates and begins to harden. I scoop out the fat and save it for use in baked beans instead of other fats/oils. Lends a killer flavor. The remaining separated drippings are combined with the other half of the foiling juice that I didn't use. This is then cooked down to our preferred consistency. This is what we use as our standard for sauce for our ribs. If done well, your ribs won't need much sauce anyway.


Could not have answered better myself! Nice job JWB...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





coming to you...JJ


----------



## snowdog71

This looks awesome i am replying so I can find this recipe again, Thanks Chef


----------



## chef jimmyj

LOL...Your Welcome! Anything else you can think of just PM. I share my recipes or will work with you to make something up...JJ


----------



## roadkill cafe

snowdog71 said:


> This looks awesome i am replying so I can find this recipe again, Thanks Chef


Snowdog...You're going to love Chef's Foiling Juice. I made a large batch that I used with a couple butts (17 lbs. worth) and took to a family gathering along with about 5 bottled sauces. About 25 folks there and only 1 person went for a bottle. Everyone else chose the Jimmy Juice and thought it was killer.

Steve


----------



## snowdog71

I saw this post before the fourth, and that was my plan for my first ribs, and couldnt find it again, so this is my new bookmark method, until i figure out a better way. Thanks again


----------



## supercenterchef

snowdog:  there should be a 'subscribe' button between the title and 'start a new thread' button... ;)


----------



## daveomak

Snowdog, you can also subscribe to any forum......    I subscribe to Home Gardening.....  just so I can learn more stuff.....   Dave
[h1]Home Gardening[/h1]
Mark Forums Read*Subscribed*RSSSearch This Forum


----------



## s2k9k

snowdog71 said:


> I saw this post before the fourth, and that was my plan for my first ribs, and couldnt find it again, so this is my new bookmark method, until i figure out a better way. Thanks again






SupercenterChef said:


> snowdog: * there should be a 'subscribe' button between the title and 'start a new thread' button*... ;)



It's also at the top and bottom of every page of a thread.

Another good way is to use Evernote Webclipper.


----------



## jwbtulsa

Trust me, it's good stuff on pork. I tweaked it a little and it is pretty much like Bone Sucking Sauce that you buy in  stores. Thin enough without the butter for pulled pork and a great glaze for ribs. Occasionally, I add extra crushed red pepper for a kick.


----------



## roadkill cafe

snowdog71 said:


> I saw this post before the fourth, and that was my plan for my first ribs, and couldnt find it again, so this is my new bookmark method, until i figure out a better way. Thanks again


I have a folder set up in Internet Explorer, Favorites labeled Smoking Meats Recipes and just save the page link there.

Steve


----------



## whatthe2

jwbtulsa said:


> No worries man. You are correct. Aply your rub as you usually would.(then put on more ). Do the initial smoke as planned. I pour a little of the juice over the ribs , meat side up, then wrap them tightly. Foil for however long you want given your smoker temps. Carefully take the ribs out of the foil and put them back into the smoke to crisp up a bit. All that lovely juicy stuff in the foil can be transferred to a container. Next I put the container in the freezer and wait until the fat separates and begins to harden. I scoop out the fat and save it for use in baked beans instead of other fats/oils. Lends a killer flavor. The remaining separated drippings are combined with the other half of the foiling juice that I didn't use. This is then cooked down to our preferred consistency. This is what we use as our standard for sauce for our ribs. If done well, your ribs won't need much sauce anyway.


Thank you for the additional information.  I tried this recently and it was outstanding.  I had some problems with the tenderness of my ribs (although the rack with this juice was by far the best), so once I get that sorted out I can't wait to try this again.  Some pics are in this post:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144922/three-racks-of-baby-backs-need-a-little-advice-qview


----------



## chef jimmyj

After reviewing your post of the ribs, I would say a little more time in foil with the Foiling Juice, 30 Minutes, would make a difference. You can always take the time off the last hour to stay within the guideline 5 hour cook time of 2-2-1. The only addition to JWB's great instructions is, I cook Meat Down during the foiling stage as this gives max contact with the Juice. I like tender but not exactly Falling Of the Bone...JJ


----------



## tj333

Interesting about meat down in the foil - I will have to give that a shot. I'm trying this foiling sauce for the first time right now...and I can't wait to taste the results!


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

Another one for the recipe book.  Thank you chef.


----------



## jwgordon

Hey there! I'm making my first pork butt on Wed. and have got some questions I hope you can answer for me.   I've got this recipe printed (foil juice), but I also found your recipe (diff thread) for finishing sauce.  Which do you prefer on pulled pork?   Also, with the foil juice recipe, I see that you add half of the sauce to the second stage of smoking when you wrap/cover the butt.  Do you do the same with the finishing sauce, or just simply add it at the end?  If you add it at the end, do you add anything to the foil/aluminum pan for the second stage of smoking, such as apple juice?   Lastly, for a 4.33 pound but, about how long should I plan to smoke at 250 degrees?  Thank you so much for any tips you can give me! I really appreciate it!


----------



## jwgordon

Hey there, one other question. Sorry.  If my Boston Butt ends up being done early and I need to put it in a cooler to keep warm, should I remove it from the foil pan with all the foil juice and meat juices and wrap tight in a fresh piece of clean foil, or just leave it in the aluminum pan and in all the juices while it sits/rests?  Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## 120k9

Going to have to try this!


----------



## jwbtulsa

Take the meat out of the juice. Foil it in clean aluminum. Let it rest for a while in a cooler and some old towels. It will hold the heat for a couple of hours. Take the reserve liquid and try to let it separate off the fat. You can mix that with you other stuff and mix into the pulled meat. Only mix in enough to make it moist but not drippy. Keep the reserve for leftovers. Yummy,


----------



## daveomak

Think about preheating the cooler with hot water....


----------



## bryan omahony

I tried this out on my very first time smoking spare ribs.   Turned out incredible.  Thanks for sharing this recipe.


----------



## matchew

Where has THIS been all my life? The weather is supposed to be decent this weekend so I'm planning on doing some SLR's for me and some BB's for my lady. Will post later with the results.

I've learned so much from you vets on here and if the Chef's Foiling Sauce is anywhere near as good as his Finishing Sauce I'm sure these ribs will be my best yet!

Thanks you Chef Jimmy J!


----------



## cracker1397

matchew said:


> Where has THIS been all my life? The weather is supposed to be decent this weekend so I'm planning on doing some SLR's for me and some BB's for my lady. Will post later with the results.
> 
> I've learned so much from you vets on here and if the Chef's Foiling Sauce is anywhere near as good as his Finishing Sauce I'm sure these ribs will be my best yet!
> 
> Thanks you Chef Jimmy J!



It is amazing.  You won't be dissappointed


----------



## markj247365

What type of molasses are you suppose to use for this foil sauce? Also, I assume you typically use this when you wrap your ribs for the 2 hours correct? Also is this super sweet? I like spicy things but don’t mind sweet, as long as it’s not super sweet.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Blackstrap is preferred but any works. Add heat to taste.Add when you wrap. Yes it is sweet but a couple tablespoons ACV can calm the sweetness...JJ


----------



## markj247365

Okay I’m trying your foil juice today for my NFL draft party. I went with the Cane syrup (Steens) and I had Brer Rabbit Molasses (Mild Flavor). What do you guys use or have tried for the option of Cane syrup, Corn Syrup or honey?


----------



## chef jimmyj

I like cane syrup but it is not available where I live in a tiny town. Both honey and dark corn syrup work well. These are sweet. Add 2 TABS ACV if you want to mellow the sweetness...JJ


----------

